

The future of airline seating - ximeng
http://www.theage.com.au/photogallery/travel/the-future-of-airline-seating-20091106-i1mn.html

======
ximeng
See also [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-473568/Welcome-
sardi...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-473568/Welcome-sardine-air-
Airline-introduces-triple-bunk-beds-economy.html) and
[http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/runway-girl/2008/12/can-
we...](http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/runway-girl/2008/12/can-we-sleep-
together.html) for economy bunk beds and
<http://www.airlinetrends.com/2010/01/26/anz-skycouch/> for economy three seat
beds

